# Advise 18.5/ 19.5 Monitor



## ParryD (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking for buying a monitor 18.5 or 19.5 inch for office desktop.

1. Budget - 5k to 6k
2. Display type and size - LED & 18.5 or 19.5
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor - Monitor
4. Ports Required - VGA or DVI
5. Preferred choice of brand - Nothing specific
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration - LG 20M37D, LG 19M37A, Dell E1916hv, AOC E970SWNL, Philips 203V5LSB26
7. Any other info that you want to share.

 Pls advise.


----------



## snipershot (Feb 27, 2016)

Did u buy the monitor?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2016)

IN2030M (its an older monitor, look for it's update on Dell Website) is 20 inch and should fall in the same price catergory.. Its 20 inch with 900p resolution with both DVI and VGA
The replacement  is dell-e2013h


----------



## snipershot (Feb 27, 2016)

Dell D2015H 20" - cheap price, full hd, anti-glare,  vesa , TFT-LCD, + vga cable only  - 5949

CONS: its has very slow reponse time = 25ms


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2016)

In 2016, 20"Inch:confused_NF:


----------



## snipershot (Feb 27, 2016)

shreeux said:


> In 2016, 20"Inch:confused_NF:



Please answer his query.


----------



## renga (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi,

Dell D2015H 20" - cheap and best price.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2016)

snipershot said:


> Dell D2015H 20" - cheap price, full hd, anti-glare,  vesa , TFT-LCD, + vga cable only  - 5949
> 
> CONS: its has very slow reponse time = 25ms



its not full hd, its 900p and it's response time is 5 ms


----------



## snipershot (Mar 26, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> its not full hd, its 900p and it's response time is 5 ms



Hey, according to several websites its Full HD and 25ms response time.  Please refer to these links:

Dell D2015H Specs - CNE
Amazon.com: Dell D2015H 19.5-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor: Computers &amp; Accessorie


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2016)

snipershot said:


> Hey, according to several websites its Full HD and 25ms response time.  Please refer to these links:
> 
> Dell D2015H Specs - CNE
> Amazon.com: Dell D2015H 19.5-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor: Computers & Accessorie



Oh yes, you are right, sorry I made a mistake from the first ebay link
Dell D2015H 19 5 Inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor With 3Year ON Site Warranty | eBay

25 ms is a big deal for a monitor I think, but if OP isnt planning on doing any gaming it should not matter much..


----------



## snipershot (Mar 26, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Oh yes, you are right, sorry I made a mistake from the first ebay link
> Dell D2015H 19 5 Inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor With 3Year ON Site Warranty | eBay
> 
> 25 ms is a big deal for a monitor I think, but if OP isnt planning on doing any gaming it should not matter much..



No worries. Sometimes stupid ebay sellers upload without verifying information and confuse us.


----------

